# 1st can cut



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I made my first can cut today. Not long ago I broke my first target.

I am really digging this new level of accuracy that consistent practice has allowed me to have.

33', same flips, at least 100 shots daily, same bands, same pouch, same ammo, etc...

I use .55mm Usopp 5/8" (16mm) straight cuts and Warrior microfiber Knight pouch with 5/16" (8mm) on my custom LBS (has a foregrip).

The can was an 8oz Cherry Pepsi...disgusting beverage. Never listen to teenagers, they have horrible taste. hahaha...

I also won our neighborhood contest by guessing closest the number of candy corn kernels in a jar. Very similar to 3/8" (9.5mm) in a can. hahaha...

Happy Halloween, flipsters.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Sweet shooting!! It's amazing how much better accuracy you can achieve with consistency in your setup.

I shoot sideways instinctive, and like to think it doesn't matter the frame, but........it DOES.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

99 more and you be at your first hundred!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Royleonard said:


> 99 more and you be at your first hundred!


There is an 73% chance...for sure.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, Y'all.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shootin'!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Somebody had to teach that can who was boss!

Way to go, Bud!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Now your a can killer u need to build quick connection can hanger from coat hanger.Way better than what your doing m8


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

just run a cord across catch box put the wire hanger over the cord than attach can :naughty:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Now your a can killer u need to build quick connection can hanger from coat hanger.Way better than what your doing m8


1st thing Saturday!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

i think tag posted it couple years ago he gets the thunder :banana: i have bin using one for 2 years and its getting beat up i hit it all the time and have to fix .So seen your post made a couple new ones and showed u .i can not wait to get them up in my catch !


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Killer shoot'n MakoPat! Slice'n and dice'n!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I love shooting cans, that loud "POP" is a lovely sound! Good shootin' bro!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, Ere'body!

Day 2 and another can down...in about 25 minutes. I, with purpose, was able to crease the can...then cut each edge before aiming at the middle.

When I was hitting I was on fire...but mostly missed the can altogether. Weird and fun times.

A video of notes- NO SHOOTING in the video. I will try to video my 3rd cut...the last shots. Nobody has time to watch the whole process. hahaha...


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Yyyeeeaaahhh boooyyyy! Nice shoot'n! Indoors too!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Oboy not a recycling bin is safe with Pat around haha them Tag clips make a little better shooting experience eh boss !


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MP You are shooting like a pro. Those vicious man eating cans don't stand a chance!

I like your setup. "down the hall, around the dresser, over the top and into the can"! You know, you have to call your shots to make it legal.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Port boy said:


> Now your a can killer u need to build quick connection can hanger from coat hanger.Way better than what your doing m8


"911, what's your emergency?"

"I'm a clothes closet, the clothes are on the floor because someone stole the hangers!"

Enjoy!
THWACK!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha...Y'all are cracking me up!

I have thick can next..evaporated milk (thoroughly bleached and cleaned to avoid the smell)...as thick as a bean can but with a soda can opening.

I've been making pies. A lot of people call it Hunting season or football season, but I call pie season.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MP You are shooting like a pro. Those vicious man eating cans don't stand a chance!
> I like your setup. "down the hall, around the dresser, over the top and into the can"! You know, you have to call your shots to make it legal.


JSAaz, I believe you may have been in a few pool halls. We used to have lean down under the cigarette smoke and I only played for money one time...mostly just the next game and to keep the table. 1 quarter a game back then in a the back of a gas station with 4 very short tables.

Played an old grade school teacher turned community college professor for a Bowling grade...I could not and cannot bowl. He ran to the 8 ball and ran the table with 3 rail bank to cut the 8 in the bottom corner pocket after he corner hooked me on the same end of the table.

We were playing to establish that I knew the principles of bowling and a B. I got an A because he had not saw the shot and thought I was blowing smoke. hahaha...we still talk online.
Mr. Russell also confiscated many of my slingshots in 5th and 8th grade.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > MP You are shooting like a pro. Those vicious man eating cans don't stand a chance!
> ...


I have been known to toast a few old friends on rare occasions :alky: You are right, used to come home smelling like the bottom of an ashtray.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

New record. Cut in 90 shots.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome bro!!! Slice'n and dice'n!!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

:banana: ya Pat man ! I love the last shot that rips it off and the fisrt direct hit :banana:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats, get some.


----------

